# Hourly Plow Subs Pittsburgh PA



## diesellandscape (Jul 17, 2009)

Looking for hourly plow subs in the pittsburgh area.

Gibsonia
Homestead
Oakmont

Pretty good pay rates
Net 15 Pay
Guarenteed Hours

Looking for:

-Trucks w/ plows
-Skidloaders w/ Pushers
-Backhoe/Wheel Loader w/ Pushers

Looking to maintain a long working relationship. Landscape work also

Contact Nate @
(412) 715-7073

Garrett @
(412) 527-5196


----------

